# Alsamixer only works as root

## durand101

Hi,

I'm trying to get alsamixer to work as my user however for some permission reason, it only works as root. I tried adding myself to the audio group with 

```
sudo gpasswd -a durand audio
```

 but it didn't seem to have any effect on alsamixer and I keep getting this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> durand@Copernicium ~> alsamixer
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
> ...

 

I really have no idea whats causing it. I'm running pulseaudio and I can control the volume perfectly with pavucontrol but I would rather use volwheel and that program uses alsamixer so it just won't work  :Sad: 

Does anyone have any ideas about the problem? I have a feeling that its a permissions problem but I'm not sure how to fix it.

Thanks!

----------

## Mike Hunt

Sometimes a logout/login is required.

Run 

```
groups
```

and if audio isn't there then logout and login again.

----------

## durand101

No, its not. What an amateurish mistake..

Thanks!

----------

## durand101

Okay, rebooting did the trick however I still can't get volwheel to work  :Sad:  Any ideas?

This is the error:

 *Quote:*   

> durand@Copernicium ~> volwheel
> 
> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0
> 
> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0
> ...

 

----------

## durand101

Nevermind, it works now  :Very Happy:  thanks!

----------

## Mike Hunt

Sure, glad to help.   :Smile: 

----------

